# tuning my new megasquirt instal



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

ok so i need help with tuning tables and maps if anyone has something similar to what ive done i have a 2.1 audi bottom end a solid lifter head with bigger valves and ive built everything radical cam and P&P webber throddle body 16v TPS g60 injectors lightened flywheel and lots more i installed the megasquirt V2.2 and it starts but i cant rev it up and the throddle has to be cracked open and it seems like its runnin rich im new to megasquirt so help would be appricated.
i'll post pics later









_Modified by Svedka at 8:32 PM 7-3-2008_


_Modified by Svedka at 8:22 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: tuning my new megasquirt instal (Svedka)*





_Modified by Svedka at 11:10 AM 7-27-2008_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: tuning my new megasquirt instal (Svedka)*

How radical a cam are you running? I have a MSQ file that im running on my similar motor that may work for you. You'll have to tweak some things obviously, but it'll be damn close.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: tuning my new megasquirt instal (Svedka)*

Log onto MSruns.com, register and go to the Volkswagen section, you can download a couple of my MSQ's there.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

you really really need a wideband 02 sensor to have any idea what is going on


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

i have a lm1 wideband


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

this should be a reasonably close spark map to get you started








once the car is warmed up adjust the idle screw and fuel to get a steady idle then try to rough in the rest of the fuel. Taking data logs and using mstweak is really helpful to get it close


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

i could still use more info on the tps part how to tune it and what numbers it should b closed and full throddle thanks for all the help so far


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Svedka)*

Go into Megatune, then calibrate tps, take your foot off the throttle, and click get current, then floor it, and click get current. done. Don't do this with the car running obviously.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (secondgen)*

do u know what is good numbers for closed and open? mine are is closed 30 open 166


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (Svedka)*

that should be fine


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

seems a little low you might have it wired backwards mine reads 60 closed (but spaced open enough for it to idle) and 225 open if i flip the plug around it only goes to 100 something.
The tps isnt that important for tuning with map-dot anyway you will only really be using it for accel enrichment which you are a ways away from tuning anyway


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

still lookkin for some more fuel and spark tables to use i found this but cant use them
http://spitfireefi.com/downloads.shtml
if you have some good maps email [email protected]


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_still lookkin for some more fuel and spark tables to use i found this but cant use them
http://spitfireefi.com/downloads.shtml


why cant you use them?
vex files are compatible with all code versions...just go to table then import http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

I have almost the same damn motor, in fact, you'll probably have to De-tune my map if anything. Have to you signed up for MSRuns and even looked at them?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*

we have vex files for the exact same setup (digi injectors, solid lifter head, 2L bottom end)
shouldnt have any problem using those either

lemme know if something off the site doesnt work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*my build*

thanks to everyone who helped I figured out my issue was with my tb. 
I will do some test and tune this week and see how she likes what ive done. plan is to itb it soon i got the build parts so here goes.
befor megasquirt 

megasquirt v2.2 W/gm sensors prebuilt for 350$

I used a g60 intake manifold digi fuel rail and g60 injectors early front water jacket and a custom intake pipe and i found a weber tb and used a 16v tb tps to get the megasquirt to start. total cost of junkyard parts - the weber tb and my custom home made intake less than 100$
weber tb 100$ 

how i ran my fuel power and ignition cost 5$

weber dcoe manifold counterflow 75$ 

scraped my bike itb kit and am going to get dcoe tb insted
i also bought a mallory hyfire cd 6a box and fireball coil from summit for 200$ and relocated my battery to pass side for now.

got a lm1 also new never used for 200$ must have for tuning
got a 99 gti manifold it is like a header but bolts up to my tt downpipe cost me 60$ from a junkyard
got a set of 32lb injectors from a friend for a 16v tb w tps 
now for the fun part funding a set of DCOE itb's and velocity stacks and fuel rail








so now i will need to tune for alpha n and start working on the itb stuff
finish my custom gauge cluster and button up the little stuff 





































_Modified by Svedka at 11:09 AM 7-27-2008_

_Modified by Svedka at 1:14 PM 7-27-2008_

_Modified by Svedka at 8:13 PM 9-4-2008_


_Modified by Svedka at 8:20 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: my build (Svedka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svedka* »_
so now i will need to tune for alpha n and start working on the itb stuff
finish my custom gauge cluster and button up the little stuff 


any particular reason youre tuning alpha n right now, instead of after the itbs?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: my build (ValveCoverGasket)*

i was going to tune for alpha n when i put the itb's on im just waiting on my manifold plate.








and to answer your Q's about the vex files when i right click and save it just saves a web site not the file to import do you know what i did wrong. I seem to be having brain farts latley


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: my build (Svedka)*

it should pop up a dialog box, where it asks you what you want to call it, and there you can change the extension .vex
that should work...


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: my build (ValveCoverGasket)*

need help funding my DCOE ITB's buy my stuffs








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3958199


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: tuning my new megasquirt instal (Svedka)*

i'm trying to instal a LM-1 in my car and was wondering how some others have done the wireing for the unit to power the o2 and unit without the 9v battery? also should I hook this up to my MS2.2 
the wireing im looking for is out the aux plug it has three wires red white and a copper ground strap. do these go to my hyfire ign mod?
I'm pretty sure when I cut the cig lighter out I can power it through my term 15 ign and ground the black? I just don't want to mess this up.
the help is appricated.
the stupid lm-1 manual is really no help for permanet instal


_Modified by Svedka at 7:21 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

the 9V battery is ONLY for powering the unit, it will not power the O2 sensor, not for very long anyways. You're supposed to unplug the O2 sensor when using the 9V, it's mainly just for getting the logs off the unit.
My LM-1 came with a 12V cigarette adapter, you can lop the end off and hook up power straight to ignition power and ground. However, the LM-1 was never intended to be a permanent mounted unit.
The aux plug is actually the analog outputs, which you can hook up to your MS unit. The Aux input looks like a a 4 or 5 terminal strip, with a cord that plugs into the LM-1, 6 pin maybe? The Aux input is mainly for datalogging of external sensors, which the MS unit can do with no problems.
If you're doing a permanent install, then definitely hook it up to the MS unit


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

ok so just to verify I can cut the cig lighter and power it to term 15 ign power and ground the black.
the aux is for dataloging and I do not need it cuz of the MS2.2?
do you know what wire off the Lm-1 is used for the MS2.2 to read from?
thanks for the help


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

the 3 wire stereo plug is the aux output, you would wire the MS O2 sensor input to it. The pinout is in the LM-1 manual: http://www.innovatemotorsports...l.pdf Appendix A
You'll need to use an ohmmeter to figure out which wire you need to connect to.
The Aux Input (7 pins) is just for datalogging, and doesn't need to be hooked up to the MS at all


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

so from what the guide reads the red wire would go to my o2 wire on my ms2.2 and the white and ground simply are not used?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

I would run the ground wire to one of the MS sensor ground wires, just to avoid any possible voltage offsets messing up the readings


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

i agree on tying all the grounds for the eingine harness/sensors together. IT greatly helps troubleshooting and noise.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

you WILL get offsets in the wideband reading if its not grounded to the same spot as the MS


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

so I got a set of toyota ITB's the other day and found some good info on manifolds not sure how well this is gona work but for the price I could not afford to not try it out I'll post pic's as I go








ordered a M045 counterflow manifold to run toyota ITB's looks like it runs a factory fuel rail








here is the info on toyota ITB's
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...54236


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (Svedka)*

pics of parts I collected for the ITB build this is temp untill I can afford to buy the DCOE ITB's I want.

this is my mess of gauges I can't decide how I want to run them. anyone have ideas or pics of the way they ran them?

teaser pic from rowland


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

What speedometer is that? The on thats sitting in the trim?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (ROBKIDWELL)*

came out of a porsch 924


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (ROBKIDWELL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROBKIDWELL* »_What speedometer is that? The on thats sitting in the trim?

I'm looking at the gauge to the right of the speedo! (fuel, signals, lights, etc.) What's that from???


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

they are all VDO gauges out of a porsch 924 not sure if they are OEM or not?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: tuning my new megasquirt instal (Svedka)*

got a reply from rowland my manifold should be here in 20 days I cant wait


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: tuning my new megasquirt instal (Svedka)*

yone know if I can use the TPS on the toyota ITB's or if I need a diffrent one or an adapter








I should have my manifold in 2-3 weeks and want to get everythimg redy
thanks for the help


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: tuning my new megasquirt instal (Svedka)*

im also looking for curved velocity stacks the only ones I have found are jenvey ones and they dont look like they will bolt up.
anyone know what would work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: tuning my new megasquirt instal (Svedka)*

anyone know


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

you can use the toyota tps it should work fine. 
curved stacks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...05912
regular stacks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...80582


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

try this for the pin outs


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Ya I have a set of the stupid OEM toyota curved stacks was lookin for something more like what jenvey sells but to bolt up to a toyo ITB.
http://www.jenveydynamics.co.uk/~Accss1.htm


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

sorry man its not going to happen. Going to have to get them custom made or run straight horns


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

cool thats what I was thinkin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_you can use the toyota tps it should work fine. 
curved stacks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...05912
regular stacks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...80582


15US for those pieces of ****?I have a box with about 100 pieces of those in them!
If you give me a couple of weeks when I go home on business I will bring back some.The price of 4A-GE ITB's these days is OUTRAGEOUS!You can pick up an entire AE101 or AE111 4A-GE ENGINE (not ITB) for 50US in Japan.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

thats cause japan is cool and the usa is not


----------

